# Convenient Lemonade Recipe?



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello. 

I operate a small burger joint and wanted to introduce lemonade on the menu. I just wanted to know if the following method is correct for making lemonade:

I prepare a concentrate of water, granulated sugar and lemon juice. I blend all three in a blender and then refrigerate the mix. This mix is then poured over a glass full of ice when the order comes. 

I just wanted to know if:

1. this method is fine for making lemonade. 

2. how long will this concentrate stay good? Does lemon juice go bad over time? Can I keep the concentrate refrigerated for around two days.

Additionally, If someone can recommend an alternate, better, more convenient method for making lemonade that will be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Your not exactly making a concentrate but making and chilling lemonade. If the juice is fresh then it's an okay method. Make smaller amounts. Throw out what doesn't sell after a few hours and make smaller batches. You'll soon figure out how much your selling. It makes no sense to make so much that you need to store from day to day. It will go bad.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Other method: gat a lemon squeezing machine and make it completely fresh in front of customers. Sweeten with simple syrup so you don't have to fiddle with crystal sugar. Don't store the simple syrup beyond what you use in a day.


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Brain. Yes, I was using fresh lemons. I'll look into making it with sugar syrup too.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Do some reading here. 
http://forums.roadfood.com/m/tm.aspx?m=582181&p=1


----------

